# Courtesy - forum requests for info,



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

This is not the normal ethics post and is probably not very big in the scheme of bad ethics, but, it has been bugging me a little for several years. Have you guys gotten any reguests for info. via pm or e-mail on fishing, hunting, help, etc. and you responded and got not even a thank you for your effort? I don't know, it just doesn't seem like back in "my days", LOL, that wasn't acceptable.  I'm sorry, but for me, the proponderance of "lack of courtesy" has been the young uns asking and not even a "thank you". I fully recognize I'm not necessarily helpful with my responses but I do respond. Sorry for whining, I've said it now you guys can jump on me. It's off my chest. 
P.S. I've seen a lot of examples of bad ethics out in the field and most have been posted about in one form or another so I do recognize that the preceeding is very minorin comparison but maybe it will get some folks to at least recognise they received the input and appreciate the effort.
Leaky


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree.

Common courtesy should include a show of gratitude when anyone does something for you that they didn't have to.

At work,
In public,
In private,
When Driving,
*WHEN DRIVING!!!*

...and definitely while on the forums.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whiner.... :lol: Just kidding Leaky. I think thats an unfortunate part of our society as a whole, not just folks requesting info on the internet. Few folks are grateful for much anymore... and its very sad to see. I also try and help folks out when I have something to offer but haven't run into the situation (much anyway) that you seem to have encountered with folks that are just picking your brain without any thought of being grateful for whatever info you're able to divulge. I also have been guilty of witholding a bit of information from time to time, probably for reasons you and I have already discussed on some of our hunts. For what its worth Leaky... the way we do things, like I told you the other day, may be a bit outdated since it takes work, energy, all the things that folks seem to try and bypass as much as possible these days... that could also be a reason some seem ungrateful when you help em out with info. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

funny you mention it, but the Jehova Witness' New World Translation actually modifies the parable of the lepers so that now not even the one leper comes back to thank Jesus for being healed as it was in the King James version, so, yes, it definitely is trending that way.


----------

